# Craftsman snowblower gearbox repair



## MMendoza14 (Nov 6, 2020)

Looking for some help as I think I got a little ahead of myself on some snowblower repair. I have an older 8,5hp 26” craftsman snowblower (536-886190) that wasn’t throwing snow anymore. Pulling the starting cable the belt seemed to be turning fine and impeller was turning. Noticed previous owner had bolts instead of shear pins in so figured something must have gotten screwed open in the gearbox. Pulled it apart and nothing looked terribly out of place (images below). Thinking about putting back together but want to see if anyone else sees something wrong because this is not my area of expertise. Thinking it may have been something wrong with belt I didn’t notice before. Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like a bit of brass shavings, and looks like the brass gear is pretty worn from here ! ..... What does the worm shaft look like?

I had to replace the worm shaft as well as the brass gear on one .... Not all that uncommon in that type.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I had mine apart last week.
Some pictures here, My Craftsman's gear box/ impeller/ bucket & chute

I had some shavings but no big chunks. Looks like a good size chunk is showing in the picture?
How are the bearing/bushings in there on the shaft? Tight?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF MMendoza








You say the impeller was turning fine but is the auger turning ? If that gear is worn too much the auger might still spin with no load but once you get it into snow start slipping/grinding/jumping.

You might compare your gear to the one in the photo - - > Snowblower Auger Worm Gear 51405MA parts | Sears PartsDirect


.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

too many shavings for my liking, and that gear looks worn,
i would be replacing the gear and oil seals, at the minimum,
inspect and replace bushings as nessessary/needed


----------



## MMendoza14 (Nov 6, 2020)

oneacer said:


> Looks like a bit of brass shavings, and looks like the brass gear is pretty worn from here ! ..... What does the worm shaft look like?
> 
> I had to replace the worm shaft as well as the brass gear on one .... Not all that uncommon in that type.


some shavings on the shaft as well and looks a little beat up. Will probably replace all now just to be safe


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

this is the problem with having a thick grease in auger cases,

eventually the grease wears off the gears, and just sticks to the outside casing, so it really isnt doing anything, leaving the gears with no lube or protection


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Exactly, as in mine, the grease stays on the casing walls, nothing on the gears ... I put in "00" grease in the clamshell case before sealing mine up with new worm gear and worm shaft ..I expect that to last many years on the gears,...... its almost like a cross between heavy gear case oil and a very light grease ... it will actually squeeze pour out of its quart bottle with the pointed tip.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Grease didn't cause that?
Something was moving, something was worn like my auger bucket bearings were.
My gear and worm gear had plenty of grease on them when I took it apart. Same kind. 20 years old too, first time apart.
How are your bucket auger bearings? 
How is the bearings on the shaft buy the gear?
How is the bearing on the impeller shaft that is on the pulley side where it goes thru the bucket?

Something was not right to cause that, not just the grease.
I like the heavy grease over to a more liquid kind. 
But to each his own.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Grease didn't cause that?
> 
> Something was not right to cause that, not just the grease.


lack of grease can most certainly cause that


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

oneacer said:


> Exactly, as in mine, the grease stays on the casing walls, nothing on the gears ... I put in "00" grease in the clamshell case before sealing mine up with new worm gear and worm shaft ..I expect that to last many years on the gears,...... its almost like a cross between heavy gear case oil and a very light grease ... it will actually squeeze pour out of its quart bottle with the pointed tip.


agreed,

i also use "00" grease now,


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

MMendoza14 said:


> some shavings on the shaft as well and looks a little beat up. Will probably replace all now just to be safe


I would be willing to bet this is why. These bearings are bad.
Cheap plastic BS, the same as mine.
If they are worn the whole auger assembly wobbles.
I put new ones in mine, everything is like it should be now.
I can't see your worm gear, my bearings, washers and seals were fine.
I just put it back together with the old and filled it up with new grease.
You won't really see or feel the difference till you get the replacements and then compare them with some calipers.
Pack the new ones with grease.

I put your number in and got this part, the same as mine.





Snowblower Auger Bearing 9517MA parts | Sears PartsDirect


Snowblower Auger Bearing 9517MA parts - manufacturer-approved parts for a proper fit every time! We also have installation guides, diagrams and manuals to help you along the way!




www.searspartsdirect.com





This is for yours?





Craftsman 536886190 gas snowblower parts | Sears PartsDirect


Craftsman 536886190 gas snowblower parts - manufacturer-approved parts for a proper fit every time! We also have installation guides, diagrams and manuals to help you along the way!




www.searspartsdirect.com





If you need a manual click manual, there is one in there.


----------

